# Best brass for reloading.



## Lisa (Apr 1, 2006)

For reloading purposes for a .223, which brass would you recommend?  The ammunition will be used for target shooting purposes.

We are considering acquiring more Lapua, which has come highly recommended and have used in the past.  However, I figured I would ask what everyone else uses.  Perhaps there is something out there that you have found better?


----------



## kenpotroop (Apr 1, 2006)

I do of a lot of reloading and personally I like winchester brass. Remmimgton is also good but doesn't hold up like winchester.

Have fun and shoot straight


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree with you about Remmington brass, you just won't get as much use out of it as some.  I particuraly had problems with thier .357 brass.  But there are a lot worse out there.


Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 3, 2006)

If you need to load long distance or precision match ammo Lapau or Norma. If its just for plinking or 3gun games, whatever I can pickup thats reloadable. I can usually get as much as I would want at my local range, and most all of it is once fired. I don't reload for 223 though...Wolf ammo is only $110 for 1000 rounds, it would cost more or the same in components to reload 223!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> If you need to load long distance or precision match ammo Lapau or Norma. If its just for plinking or 3gun games, whatever I can pickup thats reloadable. I can usually get as much as I would want at my local range, and most all of it is once fired. I don't reload for 223 though...Wolf ammo is only $110 for 1000 rounds, it would cost more or the same in components to reload 223!



Need it to load precision match ammo.  I have a line on Lapua pretty cheap (comparitiely speaking) but I will have to look into Norma.

Have used Remington in the past and it is good for practice but had a few issues with it.  Winchester has not been tried.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 4, 2006)

I generally use Winchester, Lake City, and Lapua.  All three do just fine in my Dillon RL550B.  These are using "civilian" .223 brass, and not the thicker military brass.

My most consistent batches come from using Winchester, so that's what I stick with for the most part.  When I want new brass, I'll buy up a bunch of Winchester white box (Q3131A, Israeli-made) ammo, and work from there.


----------

